# Looking forward to gaining some knowledge here



## Mincow (Apr 8, 2014)

Just signed up because I'm coming off a pretty serious illness and want to climb my way out this out-of-condition hole.  Looking forward to gaining some knowledge.  Thanks!


----------



## Warriorblaze (Apr 8, 2014)

Welcome aboard


Warrior


----------



## sneedham (Apr 8, 2014)

You came to the right place...WELCOME!!!!!


----------



## Newexpopharm (Apr 9, 2014)

Welcome on Board! We are here to share our knowledge. 
Get Well Real Soon!


----------



## Thornton (Apr 9, 2014)

welcome to the forum


----------



## ashoprep1 (Apr 9, 2014)

Welcome


----------



## Mincow (Apr 9, 2014)

Thanks for the warm welcome!


----------



## SwoleZilla (Apr 9, 2014)

welcome


----------



## timothy3028 (Apr 9, 2014)

Welcome!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## brazey (Apr 10, 2014)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## flood (Apr 10, 2014)

Looks like you're on the right road.


----------



## Riles (Apr 10, 2014)

Welcome


----------



## Mincow (Apr 20, 2014)

Thanks again everyone.  I'm already coming across many smart people with valuable information.


----------



## blergs. (Apr 22, 2014)

Welcome and GOOD LUCK!


----------



## Tazkven (Apr 25, 2014)

Me too!


----------



## Bobby Cicero (Apr 27, 2014)

Great place to gain knowledge


----------

